# The Girls Are Feeling Better(pics and more pics)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are Spice, Maxinne and Sugar feeling better and running around:










Spice and Maxinne:




























Teaming up on Sugar:









Her leg isn't slowing her down:


















Trouble... who me?!?









Watch out Spice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwww...........so adorable...looks like they had a sugar blast...LOL  
they look wonderful.....love the first and 2nd to last pic....so cute...  
so happy they are better... :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties!!!!

I wish that my goaties could "get out of jail" and play. It has been raining for 2 weeks straight - everything is just plain MUD and icky....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's been muddy and nasty here too. Finally dried up a bit so they can get out. 

It's great to see Maxinne running around after almost loosing her.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They do look so cute and looks as if they feel a whole lot better!! Good job!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh what adorable kiddos.


they look so happy to be out playing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little girls! Doing what kids their age do best!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Soooo CUTE! I still absolutely adore Spice! They look like they're having a great time playing and running around.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Ashley, I love the spools 'playground'. Next year maybe I can find some and do the same thing. First I have to find out where I can get the spools around here.
Candy :sun:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

By the way, the 'girls' are wonderful. They look so full of pep and energy.
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I actually got the spools from a person who bought two wethers from me. She works for the electric company so she can get them easy. She brought 3 of them up for me! The goats just love them!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are some really great shots! Love the one foot on the spool.


----------

